# Dogtra 1200 v TT 80C G2



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Choosing between the Dogtra 1200 (new model with LED display) and the Tri Tonics 80C G2. First e-collar - opinions? Comments?

Thanks


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Never tried either one. I use a Sport Dog 2000. One guy in my traning group has the new Dogtra and really likes it.

Probably couldnt go wrong with either collar.

Kirk


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I am almost positive that Dogtra no longer makes the 1200 model, it has been upgraded and improved by the 1700 (LED display). I have a Dogtra 1202 NCP that is about 3-4 years old. Never a single problem with it. It is great and as far as I'm concerned, Dogtra is the best on the market today!!! Prior to this e-collar I owned a TT Classic-70, *HATED *it!!!!!!! :!: I most likely will never own a TT product again. Just my opinion, take it for what its worth!!


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

oops


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

As of Feb 2006 the Dogtra 1600ncp replaces the 1200ncp. It is fully-waterproof, features a half-mile range, nick and constant stimulation (100 levels) non-stimulating pager/vibration mode.

Rechargeable Ni-MH batteries, travel hard case inluded.

Price= $270.00

So what's the upgrade? $80.00 less in price than 1200, the receiver is smaller and now has the wrap around collar strap...and Dogtra now offers a Limited Lifetime Warrantee.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Markjens said:


> As of Feb 2006 the Dogtra 1600ncp replaces the 1200ncp. It is fully-waterproof, features a half-mile range, nick and constant stimulation (100 levels) non-stimulating pager/vibration mode.
> 
> Rechargeable Ni-MH batteries, travel hard case inluded.
> 
> ...



Sounds perrrr-fect. The 1200 is my very favorite collar, with the exception of the reciever being approximately the size of a small television. :wink: Of course, the bad news is, I want a 1600 now, and that's hard to justify when I already have 6 ecollars! :evil:


----------

